# Hello, new `04 mod TT 3.2 V6 owner from Norway..



## gofast88 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello all,

must say, a big dream come true. Bought myself, after spending all my savings, a 2004 mod, gone about 79000km through a Porsche-dealer here in Norway.. It`s soon wintertime with snow here and cant wait to test the quattro, not to forget; when next spring arrives i "must" have new summer tires with 18" or 19" rims on it 

BUT, i`m really happy i bought it with guarantee! It seems lovely from a distance, but as soon as you approach, it`s far from lovely... A lot of bad scratces aruond it (bought it un-seen [smiley=bigcry.gif] ) , rusty (?) along under the right side all the way from front to the back, BOSE-stereo lives its own life with the volume/bass/balance canging, wheel is not "leveled" when driving straight (i must hold it about an inch over to the left to do so) :? Somebody know whats wrong?? Must admit, havent done a search about the issue on this forum yet  ... + some other details thats not how its supposed to be. Really frustrating!

So, when all problems are fixed and mods done, i will be very happy. Can`t wait. 
Please tell me what You all think boys and girls :wink:














































Best regards from Geir, Norway :mrgreen:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice, welcome to the forum


----------



## gofast88 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you very much Wallsendmag  Respect...


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Gofast, welcome to the forum, like the car


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## gofast88 (Oct 21, 2011)

thank You all guys  appretiate the warm welcome!!

I will enjoy this forum, no doubt :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The TTOC is even better lol

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Yo dude, welcome.
Check out the V6 communty page, found in my signature strip.
Maybe we can help with specific V6 questions.
Steve


----------



## gofast88 (Oct 21, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Yo dude, welcome.
> Check out the V6 communty page, found in my signature strip.
> Maybe we can help with specific V6 questions.
> Steve


Thank You very much, Steve  I will join soon.. Much hard work and three little kids + wife around me so, little time for both the car and this forum [smiley=bigcry.gif] BUT, times will change..

Must say, I`m in love with the car, its so great lookin`and the driving is just with a BIG smile on my face 8)

we`ll talk soon 

regards

Geir


----------



## gofast88 (Oct 21, 2011)

wallsendmag said:


> The TTOC is even better lol
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 5146
> using Tapatalk


Guess i can`t compete with you there, Wallsendmag :wink:

But if i change car now (after buying and selling bikes every year, last 12 years) i`ll get divorced. No joke [smiley=argue.gif]

maybe...one day, until then; love my 04 TT


----------



## DQuattro (Sep 24, 2009)

Welcome and lovely motor!!


----------



## boydward (Oct 3, 2011)

Welcome


----------

